# Sponsor A Smoker - VapnFagan - Quit smoking and Start vaping!



## WillieRoux (31/7/15)

I'm going to do this....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (31/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I'm going to do this....



I think this is a great initiative, I'm willing to sponsor someone .... hardware is no problem ... juice, need a vendor to jump on though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MetalGearX (31/7/15)

I am actually doing this today for one of my staff. Sponsoring them with vape stuff to help the stop smoking.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WillieRoux (9/8/15)

MetalGearX said:


> I am actually doing this today for one of my staff. Sponsoring them with vape stuff to help the stop smoking.


I donated one of my 50watt istick's with subtank mini and a few juices last week Friday....The agreement is...I supply him the juice ect ect, only thing he must do is to putt 100% effort to quit smoking....after 6 month's he can decide

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (9/8/15)

I have been doing this for a month and a half already, have converted 11 smokers and in the process of "sponsoring" and converting another, like my eldest son stated; "Dad, you have started a Revolution", this from being the only vaper, we actually did a juice count this morning, I have 56 bottles, combined, in total, over 100 bottles of juice in the house, my wife, the "newbie" already has two mods and vaping up a storm.
We went to a 30th birthday party on Friday night, 12 vapers in total, we ended up talking to most of the other party goers at the venue and believe me, quite a few, after trying a vape from one of our devices, wanted to know more and we happily obliged.
Long Live The Revolution!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

